# Mid-Florida APBT Association Fun Show & Pull



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

*When:* Every 3rd Saturday of the month

*Where:* Veteran's Memorial Park, 
3602 N Us Highway 301
Tampa, FL 33619
(813) 744-5502

*What?*
The Mid-Florida APBTA holds a club meeting and fun show/pull every month. Club registration is $25 (I believe, don't hold me to it) for a family registration, and slightly lower for single registration. You don't need to be a member to attend or enter the shows.

For more info:
813-623-1439


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Really? Maybe if you could generate some interest your local club might consider holding some conformation shows? Worth a shot if you're really interested. Unless there's some bylaw I'm missing.


----------

